# USB devices not detected

## fcornillie

Another USB topic. My devices do not get detected. I don't see any suspicious line in my dmesg (with usb verbose debus messages enabled in the kernel), but this is the output of 'lsusb', with a Logitech USB mouse and a pendrive plugged in:

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
> 
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  
> 
> 

 

'lspci' gives me:

 *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133] (rev 03)
> 
> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8363/8365 [KT133/KM133 AGP]
> 
> 00:07.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 [Apollo Super South] (rev 40)
> ...

 

the relevant USB information in 'dmesg':

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usbmon: debugfs is not available
> 
> ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)
> ...

 

and the USB information from my kernel config:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # USB support
> ...

 

Any ideas how I could get my USB devices recognized? 

Thanks for your time.

----------

## ericcartman

well dmesg says it registered the usb-storage driver, which suggest that some kind of USB storage was found. maybe you should enable  *Quote:*   

> # CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG

  and post dmesg output again to see if we can get more info from your kernel.

greetz ericcartman

----------

## Stefan Schunck

I have a similar issue. With live CD kernel I can access my USB Harddisk. I

My System:  upgraded to gcc-3.4.4 and I use -mtune=pentium-m compiling gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r5 and it does not work any more. Maybe

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118007 is related?

Stefan

----------

## Luc484

I'm experiencing something similar. No device is detect exept those which are plugged at the boot. After those, nothing more. I have no messages in dmesg and plugging in devices doesn't make the leds light. All is dead. I thought it was a problem of printer, but I see maybe it's something up to the usb connection. Solved downgrading to kernel 2.6.12-r9 from 2.6.14-r5. Is there anyone else who noticed the same?

----------

## seannyob

I have the same problem.  It's very irritating.  I can't mount my usb key, my webcam is hopeless...yada yada...

linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r4...

Could dbus or hal be doing something?

```
beagle linux # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
```

```
beagle linux # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 (root@beagle) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #4 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jan 21 01:37:16 EST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fefffc00 - 00000000ff000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Warning only 896MB will be used.

Use a HIGHMEM enabled kernel.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f5300

On node 0 totalpages: 229376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 Nvidia                                ) @ 0x000f6d20

ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff7800

ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:12 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 2210.912 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 904308k/917504k available (3059k kernel code, 12752k reserved, 951k data, 220k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4426.24 BogoMIPS (lpj=8852487)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff e1d3fbff 00000000 00000010 00000000 00000000 00000000Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ stepping 00

Total of 1 processors activated (4426.24 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=0 pin2=-1

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfbae0, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [ISAV] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4800-0x487f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4880-0x48ff has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: e0000000-e1ffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: e2000000-e2ffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1138114919.060:1): initialized

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (51 C)

ibm_acpi: ec object not found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Linux video capture interface: v1.00

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE3-250: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:08.0

NFORCE3-250: chipset revision 162

NFORCE3-250: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE3-250: 0000:00:08.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: LITE-ON DVDRW SOHW-1653S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.12 loaded.

sata_nv version 0.8

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [APSJ] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xDC00 irq 16

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xDC08 irq 16

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7f61 84:4003 85:3469 86:3c41 87:4003 88:407f

ata1: dev 0 ATA, max UDMA/133, 390721968 sectors: lba48

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : sata_nv

ata2: no device found (phy stat 00000000)

scsi1 : sata_nv

  Vendor: ATA       Model: WDC WD2000JD-00H  Rev: 08.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 390721968 512-byte hdwr sectors (200050 MB)

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

ohci1394: $Rev: 1313 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:06.0[A] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:02:06.0, from 11 to 1

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[e2000000-e20007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 18, io mem 0xe3005000

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10rc1 (Mon Sep 12 08:13:09 2005 UTC).ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> Link [APCJ] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 58758 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47006

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia CK8S with ALC655 at 0xe3001000, irq 19

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.3 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 216 bytes per conntrack

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0030670000048216]

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 498004k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:498004k

EXT3 FS on sda5, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [APC5] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:22:51 PST 2005

ReiserFS: sda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda6: journal params: device sda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda6: checking transaction log (sda6)

ReiserFS: sda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.41.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01565:2501 bound to 0000:00:05.0

```

```

beagle linux # grep -i usb .config

# USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# USB support

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# USB Multimedia devices

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# USB port drivers

# USB Serial Converter support

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# USB DSL modem support

# USB Gadget Support

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

```

----------

## Luc484

I don't know whether your problem is like the one I have, but have you tried with another kernel version? I have no problem with 2.6.12-r9. What does dmesg say if you try to unplug and then re-plug the device?

----------

## seannyob

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> I don't know whether your problem is like the one I have, but have you tried with another kernel version? I have no problem with 2.6.12-r9. What does dmesg say if you try to unplug and then re-plug the device?

 

luc: indeed. 

just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 and everything is working splendidly.  I can only assume, if it isn't a bug somewhere, that perhaps I messed up my kernel config?  Who knows.  Anyway it's working now.  Humph.

This seems a relatively rare problem--what motherboard are you using, out of curiousity?

Thanks for your help.

----------

## MrWorf

 *seannyob wrote:*   

> just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 and everything is working splendidly.  I can only assume, if it isn't a bug somewhere, that perhaps I messed up my kernel config?  Who knows.  Anyway it's working now.  Humph.
> 
> 

 

I have the same problem with 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 ... Would it be possible for you to post the new .config you're using (preferably, a diff between the new and the old, non-working version) ?

----------

## seannyob

 *MrWorf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I have the same problem with 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 ... Would it be possible for you to post the new .config you're using (preferably, a diff between the new and the old, non-working version) ?

 

Well, of course when you need it, the older .config has been deleted.  However, maybe just the new .config would help you?  I hope so...

Here's a 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 kernel .config with USB stuff definitely working:

http://pastebin.com/533282

Let me know if there's anything else I can help with...

----------

## lyonsd

 *seannyob wrote:*   

>  *MrWorf wrote:*   
> 
> I have the same problem with 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 ... Would it be possible for you to post the new .config you're using (preferably, a diff between the new and the old, non-working version) ? 
> 
> Well, of course when you need it, the older .config has been deleted.  However, maybe just the new .config would help you?  I hope so...
> ...

 

Same problem and using kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r1.  So I upgraded to r2 and it's still not working.

It WAS working not too long ago.  The only changes I've made were "emerge -puD world" a couple times in the past few days.  No config changes were made.  And when I upgraded to kernel r2, I used the same config file.

When I plug in a disk, camera or whatever, it will recognize the device, but it will not create the device files:

```

usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and addre

scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 5

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Sony      Model: Sony DSC          Rev: 5.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revi

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

When it works correctly, it usually says something about device sda.

Also, tried that link referenced above and there is no .config file listing.

----------

## lyonsd

Got it fixed.  I should know that whenever something stops working "for no reason" then I probably need to do an etc-update.

Did an etc-update, had to recompile a couple things, and now it's working.

----------

## mrv

 *lyonsd wrote:*   

> Got it fixed.  I should know that whenever something stops working "for no reason" then I probably need to do an etc-update.
> 
> Did an etc-update, had to recompile a couple things, and now it's working.

 

Any idea how did you (or somebody else) actually fix it ? I have a same problem with kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r3. It worked fine with 2.6.14-* kernels.

 -mrv-

----------

## fcornillie

I'm pretty much sure that my problem is hardware-related. I did a quick test in Windoze, and my USB controller seems to have gone dead: USB devices get powered up, but they are not recognized.

I think the USB controller died while I was soldering new capacitors on this motherboard to replace the failed ones...

----------

## mrv

Oh, well. I think I'm going back to kernel 2.6.14 until I find the solution to this problem.

 -mrv-

----------

## mrv

It seems that just booting with 2.6.14 series kernel is not enough; my USB-camera still doesn't work. It must be some other update that broke the functionality.

Anyone got ideas?

 -mrv-

----------

## mrv

Ok, I found the solution from the other thread. I needed to add myself into the "plugdev" group:

```
gpasswd -a <username> plugdev
```

...and the camera works again  :Smile: 

 -mrv-

----------

